# Bootloop Problem



## HelpMePlease20000003 (Jul 26, 2017)

So I have an ASUS vivobook X541 and it is currently stuck in a bootloop. (On the screen where it says "ASUS IN SEARCH OF INCREDIBLE", the loading circle at the bottom, and a "Repairing disk errors" caption.) It's been doing this for a few hours at this point so I am not sure what to do. Should I wait it out? Is there a way I can manually fix the problem? Or should I take it into a store so technicians can fix it. Please respond if you know the answer because I would greatly appreciate it


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

Hello, HelpMePlease. While I am unfamiliar with this particular problem, I did come across a solution on tomsguide that may be of some help. 
- Start by doing a hard reboot, remove the battery and unplug the AC adapter then press and hold the power button for 20 seconds then try booting it up again.
- Next to try is to reseat the RAM's, remove them all for couple of seconds then put them back in making sure everything is seated properly.
- If it will still not get pass that screen, load the laptop in BIOS then press F9 to reset it to its default. Reboot your laptop again after resetting BIOS to default.
- If it gets stuck on the same screen, remove the HDD off the laptop then boot it up and see if it will get pass the ASUS screen and load into a black screen with an error which means it's the HDD that is the problem.
- If it doesn't get pass the ASUS screen with the HDD taken off do contact ASUS support if it's still under the factory warranty for a repair.
http://www.tomsguide.com/answers/id-3015406/start-shows-screen-asus-search-incredible-das-start.html


----------



## HelpMePlease20000003 (Jul 26, 2017)

Lanctus said:


> Hello, HelpMePlease. While I am unfamiliar with this particular problem, I did come across a solution on tomsguide that may be of some help.
> - Start by doing a hard reboot, remove the battery and unplug the AC adapter then press and hold the power button for 20 seconds then try booting it up again.
> - Next to try is to reseat the RAM's, remove them all for couple of seconds then put them back in making sure everything is seated properly.
> - If it will still not get pass that screen, load the laptop in BIOS then press F9 to reset it to its default. Reboot your laptop again after resetting BIOS to default.
> ...


Thank you Lanctus, this worked perfectly and ended the boot loop. I appreciate your responce tremendously


----------

